# price of tailless rat ?



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

as above


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

you can get tail less rats??? :gasp:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm sounds like a deformaty if it wass me buying one i wouldnt be paying more! x


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would only pay a rescue fee for one from a decent rescue (for example Minerva's recent rescue litter), paying a breeder for one would only encourage them to make more deformed rats. I got one from a decent breeder where it just cropped up in one rat, I didn't pay a penny for her.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Were Laura's not from a breeder who cut the tails off?

Also I'm sure she doesn't let her rescues be bred from!!!


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn;t pay a penny for tailless rats.... The cons definitely outweigh the pros in terms of health. I don;t see why people can;t be happy with rat with tails, the way they're meant to be.

And yeah, Laura's were from a breeder who'd cut the tails off >_<

I don;t think Kathy is saying that Laura would allow her rats to be bred from, I think she's saying about breeders who breed tailless rats


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

rattygirl said:


> I wouldn;t pay a penny for tailless rats.... The cons definitely outweigh the pros in terms of health. I don;t see why people can;t be happy with rat with tails, the way they're meant to be.


Agreed, I wouldn't want to encourage the breeding of these guys and would only ever take them on as rescues. Breeding tailess rats is a very contentious (sp??) issue and would attract a lot of 'bad press' for the breeder- not what you want if you ever planned to be considered a high profile, ethical and reliable breeder. Bad news travels fast amongst the rat community!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> Were Laura's not from a breeder who cut the tails off?
> 
> Also I'm sure she doesn't let her rescues be bred from!!!


Yes they were from a `breeder`who chops their tails off, tailless rats made that way are quite common...unfortuanately.

However finding the genetic tailless as opposed to the man-made sort....can be difficult, and the genuine ones often have problems way beyond that of a normal rat.
I know they sometimes pop up accidentally from responsible breeders and established lines, usually Siamese/Burmese, and i know in the UK, they arent bred from because of this.

Why would anybody want to breed them purposely, specifically for tailless where you are breeding from essentially disabled rats, is beyond me.
Seems cash is always the motivation.

And you are correct Dawn about the rescue rats here, I'm not letting any go to be bred from.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't want one personally (unless it was a rescue). However, if I had no morals and thought it was ok - I wouldn't pay any more than any other variety of rat.

You'll find that most (all) reputable breeders charge the same amount for whatever the variety, colour, fur, ear or tail type - as all cost the same to raise, and reputable breeders aren't breeding for profit, they charge to cover food, care and housing. So therefore a hairless/tailless/dumbo/agouti top eared would all cost the same.

Or should, in an ideal world, but there's always those out to make some pennies.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps. I've not read anyone, let alone Kathy, suggest Laura sells rescues on for breeding from. I think someone didnt read properly and got the wrong end of the stick! :bash:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd expect to pay about 20% less than for a full rat  Since that's what you get but I wouldn't choose to buy something with a deformity and the tails are the best bit of ratties


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

What they said!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> I'd expect to pay about 20% less than for a full rat  Since that's what you get but I wouldn't choose to buy something with a deformity and the tails are the best bit of ratties


:lol2::no1:


----------



## leeky (Mar 25, 2009)

There's a place in Birmingham that sells tail less rats for £55. It's unreal..and so unfair on the rat.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

leeky said:


> There's a place in Birmingham that sells tail less rats for £55. It's unreal..and so unfair on the rat.


:gasp: that's horrific!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

rattygirl said:


> I wouldn;t pay a penny for tailless rats.... The cons definitely outweigh the pros in terms of health. I don;t see why people can;t be happy with rat with tails, the way they're meant to be.
> 
> And yeah, Laura's were from a breeder who'd cut the tails off >_<
> 
> I don;t think Kathy is saying that Laura would allow her rats to be bred from, I think she's saying about breeders who breed tailless rats


I know Kathy wasnt' saying Laura lets rescues to be bred from. It's just that Neil will want them as breeders so it would be irrelveant if he asked Laura for any as she wouldnt' rehome to a breeder.



LisaLQ said:


> Ps. I've not read anyone, let alone Kathy, suggest Laura sells rescues on for breeding from. I think someone didnt read properly and got the wrong end of the stick! :bash:


Yes they did, you did, I was stating that it would a none starter for Neil to ask Laura for any as he would like to breed them and therefore Laura would not rehome to him.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It might have been worth saying that then, instead of letting Laura assume that Kathy was suggesting otherwise.

We're not psychic, "Neil" didn't say that he was after some for breeding....did he?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> It might have been worth saying that then, instead of letting Laura assume that Kathy was suggesting otherwise.
> 
> We're not psychic, "Neil" didn't say that he was after some for breeding....did he?


I can't see where Laura has assumed Kathy said she would allow her rescues to be bred from!!!!!!!!

Neils doesn't hide the fact he breeds his rats and most people on here know that.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's some info for anyone concidering breeding them.

Breeding Tailless Rats


*By Carissa Cosley*



Tailless rats can be any color.
Taillessness is due to a defect.
You have a much greater
chance of having babies
with more damaging
defects than you would if
you were breeding rats
with tails.
Female Tailless have a
hard time conceiving;
many are sterile; are more
prone to having a very
hard time in delivering
their kittens; and most
cannot carry their young
full-term.
Tailless Rats. They were first unique, at best strange. They have been very popular and that is why I am writing. 
I have been breeding rats and mice for many years. I became very interested in the Tailless, but before I got my first one I looked all over for information about the cute little guys. I couldn’t find anything on Tailless rats in books, or any other publications, so I started asking breeders questions. I still didn’t get a lot of answers. Now, after quite a bit of time I have my own answers, information, and different theories about Tailless rats, and I would like to share a little about them with you. 
About Tailless Rats
Tailless rats can be any color. The most common are Black, Blue, Siamese, Champagne, and Agouti, but you can breed them in any color if you try. Tailless rats are distinctive in their total absence of a tail and their rounder, cobbier body. 

When Breeding Tailless rats, it is important to take into







consideration the age, size, condition, type, conformation, color, and true Taillessness of your rat or rats. If you look for those few things when breeding, you will have better Tailless kittens. If you are breeding Tailless, or plan to breed them, here are a few things to think of first. 
Genetic Mutation
Tailless rats are a genetic mutation. Take into consideration that the reason they are Tailless is due to a defect. Because you are breeding for this defect, you have a much greater chance of having babies with more damaging defects than you would if you were breeding rats with tails. Some of these defects include limp tails, many kinds of leg and spine problems, crooked legs and feet, missing limbs, paralysis, and many others. If you breed animals with any of these problems, you will get more of the same. 

I am not saying that you will always have problems when breeding Tailless rats. In fact, problems are fairly rare. It’s just something to watch out for and to breed against. 
Breeding Stock
There are two kinds of breeding stock. The first type is a tailed rat which has Tailless genes behind it. It might have a Tailless mother, father, grandparents, etc. The second type is a rat which is, itself, Tailless. 

Breeding Method
My best luck so far has been breeding Tailless males to females with tails who have Tailless in their background. I breed this way because Tailless females stay smaller and most cannot carry their young full-term. Tailless females also have other skeletal abnormalities which do not help out. 

Tailless females are more prone to having a very hard time in delivering their kittens. I think this is mostly because of the birthing position. Most normal tailed does sit on their haunches to give birth. Tailless rats do not have a tail to counterbalance themselves, so they cannot sit in this position for long periods of time. 
There also appears to be a higher frequency of kitten paralysis and abnormalities when their mother is Tailless. You also risk a greater chance of losing your Tailless female in late pregnancy or during birthing. For the people out there that think you have a greater chance of having Tailless kittens by breeding Tailless to Tailless, to my knowledge you don’t. You only have a greater chance of defects. You also run the risk of losing your female and her litter if she does get pregnant. Finally, often female Tailless have a hard time conceiving, and many are sterile.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

When quoting websites, it's a good idea to include a link so it doesn't look like you've written it :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> When quoting websites, it's a good idea to include a link so it doesn't look like you've written it :lol2:


I've made the Arthur of the writing more bigger:blush:.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> We're not psychic, "Neil" didn't say that he was after some for breeding....did he?


I have to agree here, as Neil asked on another thread for Platinum etc, and i pointed out Plats can have some associated health issues, and he said they were just for pets?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> When quoting websites, it's a good idea to include a link so it doesn't look like you've written it :lol2:


Well unless someone reading this is truly thick - i think it's quite obvious that Gazz didn't write it - he gave the name of the author and as he says in large bold letters for everyone to see!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> It might have been worth saying that then, instead of letting Laura assume that Kathy was suggesting otherwise.
> 
> We're not psychic, "Neil" didn't say that he was after some for breeding....did he?


 
thanx,i was not looking for tailless rats for myself but for someone i know that keeps rats and she does not breed her rats and shes not looking to breed any rats in the future,she was quoted a price from a breeder of tailless rats and she asked me if it was a fair price,i thought it was quite high hence the reason for this thread,i thought this forum was for help and information not for having a go at people for asking a question


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

saxon said:


> Were Laura's not from a breeder who cut the tails off?
> 
> Also I'm sure she doesn't let her rescues be bred from!!!


Someone asked how much we would pay for a tailless rat and I gave my opinion - at NO point did I say I would pay for someone to cut tails off rats or breed tailless, please don't go around saying otherwise as that's a disgusting thing to suggest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Another thread turning into a slanging match........shakes head in disbelief


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I'd like to see you sit back and ignore someone saying that about you Shell. Someone could accuse me of child murder and you'd still say I was starting a fight if I came on to clear things up, you're very good with that wooden spoon. :lol2:


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

saxon said:


> I know Kathy wasnt' saying Laura lets rescues to be bred from. It's just that Neil will want them as breeders so it would be irrelveant if he asked Laura for any as she wouldnt' rehome to a breeder.


Ok I didn;t realise that  Someone mentioned Laura's tailless rats and then you responded saying something about breeders, so i assumed. Sorry!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Well I'd like to see you sit back and ignore someone saying that about you Shell. Someone could accuse me of child murder and you'd still say I was starting a fight if I came on to clear things up, you're very good with that wooden spoon. :lol2:


 
It seems to me you are a poor physic as yet again you think that I am talking about you. In case you havent noticed this thread contains more posters than you Kathy and I never mentioned ANY names let alone yours


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Im baffled by all this now, i dont see what the fuss was about :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Im baffled by all this now, i dont see what the fuss was about :lol2:


 
It started as a simple question and the rest is history:whistling2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Someone asked how much we would pay for a tailless rat and I gave my opinion - at NO point did I say I would pay for someone to cut tails off rats or breed tailless, please don't go around saying otherwise as that's a disgusting thing to suggest.


No.1 I did not say you would pay for people to cut of kitts tails...as Shell says your psychic abilities leave a lot to the imagination. 
No. 2 I posted that I thought Laura's rescue babies were from a breeder that had done that...I was correct apparently as Laura agrred with me.
No.3 this is fast becoming a thread that Lisa and Kathy seem to read differently from every other member on here.
No.4 This thread is not about either of you...although it seems you would like it to be.

Sorry everyone else for replying to kathy's accusation that I'd said anything untoward about her but even I'm getting a P'd off at them thinking everything is about them.



KathyM said:


> Well I'd like to see you sit back and ignore someone saying that about you Shell. Someone could accuse me of child murder and you'd still say I was starting a fight if I came on to clear things up, you're very good with that wooden spoon. :lol2:


Ditto my comments above. Tell me where, with quotes, that I have said you would pay anyone to cut of kitts tails.



Minerva said:


> Im baffled by all this now, i dont see what the fuss was about :lol2:


Kathy and Lisa wanting a barny I think and reading what they want ot into innocent posts.

Funnily enough I've had some sensible convo's with both Kathy and Lisa but sometimes they are just too OTT for me.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

At the time of your reply, I was the only person who had posted, and was the only person who posted about Laura's rescues. Your post said that they weren't for breeding, something I hadn't said, and suggested that by getting them one would be supporting the cutting off of their tails, as highlighted by the "shouting" of lots of !!!s after. I was not the only person who read that post that way, as the whole of the first two pages of this thread shows. When I politely asked for you not to suggest that about me again, Shell turned up (as ever) with her spoon. I have no problem with you if that's not what you meant, but coming here today poorly and in pain and reading two pages of people who saw the same as me, and me being the only one to get grief for saying so shows your motives. I can't be arsed with either of you, find someone else to badmouth.


----------

